# moving advice needed



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all,
Sorry this is so long....I'm looking for some advice and opinions because so many of you here have much more experience and knowledge than I do. My question revolves around moving and dogs adjusting to new homes and lives.

Here's my scenario: When I got Bear (and currently still) I lived w/ my parents in their home (I had moved out a few years back and absolutely hated living alone so I ended up coming up w/ a rent agreement w/ my parents and moved back into their home). Even though I work full time, my mother only worked part time and was able to spend a lot of time with Bear during the day (which was great). Recently, my mother agreed to babysit my brother's children full time. Bear has been spending part of the day w/ my mom and also part of the day in his crate. My brother and sister in law have decided that they do not like Bear being in their home (because sometimes he has accidents). We have tried to discuss the situation multiple times and it always ends in an argument. That being said, I do not want Bear going over there anymore. Which brings me to my real question. I have a friend who also has a Hava-poo and she needs a roommate. She also works full time but her dog is home all day. I'm contemplating moving in with her (it wouldn't be until next summer). This would mean that Bear would be home all day with her dog (they DO get along by the way...they have play dates frequently). Has anyone experienced a situation when they had to transition their dog to a new living situation? How did it go? I absolutely do NOT want to cause any anguish to Bear's world....however, I as an adult, am ready to move on in my world (esp. since Bear is not welcome at family member's homes).

Any advice is welcome.....this is a pretty emotional topic for me....I've always been close w/ my family.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry this is so long....I'm looking for some advice and opinions because so many of you here have much more experience and knowledge than I do. My question revolves around moving and dogs adjusting to new homes and lives.
> 
> Here's my scenario: When I got Bear (and currently still) I lived w/ my parents in their home (I had moved out a few years back and absolutely hated living alone so I ended up coming up w/ a rent agreement w/ my parents and moved back into their home). Even though I work full time, my mother only worked part time and was able to spend a lot of time with Bear during the day (which was great). Recently, my mother agreed to babysit my brother's children full time. Bear has been spending part of the day w/ my mom and also part of the day in his crate. My brother and sister in law have decided that they do not like Bear being in their home (because sometimes he has accidents). We have tried to discuss the situation multiple times and it always ends in an argument. That being said, I do not want Bear going over there anymore. Which brings me to my real question. I have a friend who also has a Hava-poo and she needs a roommate. She also works full time but her dog is home all day. I'm contemplating moving in with her (it wouldn't be until next summer). This would mean that Bear would be home all day with her dog (they DO get along by the way...they have play dates frequently). Has anyone experienced a situation when they had to transition their dog to a new living situation? How did it go? I absolutely do NOT want to cause any anguish to Bear's world....however, I as an adult, am ready to move on in my world (esp. since Bear is not welcome at family member's homes).
> ...


Dogs adjust to new living arrangements quite easily, as long as they are with their people. And it's great that Bear would have a friend to stay with, though hopefully, someone comes and lets them out mid-day.

I would try REALLY hard to get him fully potty trained before then, however. Your new room mate is unlikely to be too welcoming if she comes home to messes with any frequency, and that's a habit dogs pick up from each other. Even if HERS is completely potty trained now, if Bear is having accidents, the other one may start too.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't think anyone would be able to come to let them out mid day. I will be commuting about 20 min. further to work. The upside is that my friend starts work later in the morning but I get home around 3 in the afternoon so they wouldn't be alone longer than 7 hours. I'm also kicking the idea of doggy daycare around for 1 or 2 days a week for Bear. 

I agree with the training advice. Bear doesn't have accidents at home though....just while he is at my brother's house....and since he cant go over there anymore, it might be tough to break the behavior from happening when it isn't happening at home. (I hope I'm making sense....) Any ideas w/ this? 

Thanks for your input Karen, I do appreciate it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think anyone would be able to come to let them out mid day. I will be commuting about 20 min. further to work. The upside is that my friend starts work later in the morning but I get home around 3 in the afternoon so they wouldn't be alone longer than 7 hours. I'm also kicking the idea of doggy daycare around for 1 or 2 days a week for Bear.
> 
> I agree with the training advice. Bear doesn't have accidents at home though....just while he is at my brother's house....and since he cant go over there anymore, it might be tough to break the behavior from happening when it isn't happening at home. (I hope I'm making sense....) Any ideas w/ this?
> 
> Thanks for your input Karen, I do appreciate it!


7 hours is a LONG time for dogs to be left alone without a potty break. Does he use an indoor potty?

It's great to know he doesn't have accidents at home... that probably means your mom just wasn't watching him closely enough (or confining him when she couldn't watch him) at your brother's house. It takes longer for them to understand that you don't eliminate in ANY house than it takes to understand not to eliminate in THEIR OWN house.

Because of this, though, you may have to watch him carefully to start with after you move, and confine him when you can't watch him. Not indefinitely, but until you are sure he knows the rules there too.

If he has a built-in playmate at home, I don't know that I'd bother with daycare. It's expensive, and dogs can get scared or pick up bad habits (not to mention illnesses) from day care. (just like human day care!)


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats a good point about daycare and habits....I hadn't thought of that before. He'd have a playmate in the home 24/7. 
I agree that 7 hours is a long time to go w/out a break...and that's where I'm stuck :/ My family would be about 30 minutes away and wouldn't go up there, I'd be at work and I cannot leave and neither could my friend. I can see if my roommate would know anyone who would like a few extra dollars to let him out mid day but if she doesn't know anyone, I am stuck. (Oh btw, Bear hasn't been trained indoors, ever). Any ideas? The upside is that the flooring is stone where he would be but I don't want him to just assume he can "go" anywhere at anytime. That would be a longterm disaster!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> Thats a good point about daycare and habits....I hadn't thought of that before. He'd have a playmate in the home 24/7.
> I agree that 7 hours is a long time to go w/out a break...and that's where I'm stuck :/ My family would be about 30 minutes away and wouldn't go up there, I'd be at work and I cannot leave and neither could my friend. I can see if my roommate would know anyone who would like a few extra dollars to let him out mid day but if she doesn't know anyone, I am stuck. (Oh btw, Bear hasn't been trained indoors, ever). Any ideas? The upside is that the flooring is stone where he would be but I don't want him to just assume he can "go" anywhere at anytime. That would be a longterm disaster!


Worse, it's just not fair to force him to make a mistake because he can't hold it any longer. I think 7 hours is an AWFULLY long time to leave dogs alone without an opportunity to relieve themselves. That can be getting someone in to take them out, (the best option) a dog door into a SAFE enclosed area, or training him to an indoor potty option. The last can be difficult, but not impossible. If this is what you choose, you need to start NOW, so that it is a confirmed behavior well before you move.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

What about hiring someone to let both dogs out during the day? It doesn't have to be someone your roommate already knows. Costs do add up, but that's what happens when you have a pet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I know...and cost is really the least of my concerns here. I'm willing to pay in order to make this work. I thought about my roommate knowing someone because I really don't know anyone in that area (that doesn't also work during the day). Thanks for all of the advice! I'm definitely going to be thinking about things before I make any decisions.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you want a dog that will eventually be 100% housebroken, you really need someone to come walk and let him out. My guys have free run of my house plus a dog door and I still pay a dog walker to come every 5 hrs for an hour to give them some company. I have 3 dogs and I still feel it is not fair to leave them alone all day long. Some people think I am crazy since they have each other and have access to a secure backyard. I just feel that since these guys are bred to be with people, it's not fair to leave them alone for long periods of time. It's so rewarding to have a dog that is 100% reliable, so I hope you can work something out. There are tons of website where you can find a dog walker. Keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I will! This isn't for a little while yet (at least the summer) but I wanted to get advice ahead of time to start working on things and planning


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BearsMom said:


> I will! This isn't for a little while yet (at least the summer) but I wanted to get advice ahead of time to start working on things and planning


It's GREAT that you are planning ahead!!!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck BearsMom with your decision and plans for Bear. I would be sure above all else to get Bear 100% house trained. I am so glad you are keeping Bears well being in mind and I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this with family...


----------

